# Eheim 2013?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

What are the specs on an Eheim 2013 Canister filter? I've never heard of it before but a friend has one for sale. Can't find any specifics online. Thanks!


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

The 2213 is the sucsessor of the 2013 and they are quite similar, the motor is different 2013 is 390l/h instead of 440l/h on the 2213.
The canister itself is the same, as i remeber it they are interchangable.


----------

